# PSU Troubleshoot Please Help



## Shibaprasad (Mar 10, 2015)

Few days ago my computer refused to start. There were no HDD light, fan spinning nothing. Only mobo light was on. I tried paper clip test (wikihow), PSU fan just moved and stopped. Then nothing happened. I tried several times and got same result.
Is this a PSU problem? One thing, week ago my computer showed 'comos date and time not set' error and clock went back to default time. It happened two times.

system
i5 2320
hd 6770 1gb
HDD
SSD
4gb ram 1 nos
Gigabyte 550w PSU


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 14, 2015)

it is time to change the cmos battery present on your mobo. get a new battery (might cost rs 25 or so) and replace it with the old one.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 14, 2015)

Better change the PSU and get Antec VP550P @ 3.8k along with a CMOS battery @ Rs.50 (otherwise called as watch battery)


----------



## Shibaprasad (Mar 19, 2015)

Really, cmos battery can prevent mobo from powering up?


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2015)

Try the paper clip test once more. Make sure no motherboard or HDD/ ODD is connected to it. Only connect a fan using a molex connector. See for how long the fan runs ?


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 19, 2015)

Many PSUs are out there whose fan don't spin up at all unless there's more than 30 to 40% load.


I don't know about your particular PSU can anyone shed a light on this?


if possible try booting with another PSU(borrow one from friend or go to service center and check)


----------



## Shibaprasad (Mar 19, 2015)

I just tried a working PSU, same problem. It seems that my PSU was ok. [MENTION=95020]avinandan012[/MENTION]


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 19, 2015)

then change the CMOS battery costs Rs. 30 go to any computer / watch repair /mobile repair shop they will have it. 

But even with BAD CMOS battery the system should boot with bios default date.

try and report


----------



## Shibaprasad (Mar 19, 2015)

Changed the cmos battery and at last i can boot the system 

but there is loose connection problem. when I press on cmos battery or mother board power connector system boots. but hard knock on cabinet shuts the system down. I dont know if it is mobo problem or psu connector(old psu borrowed from local shop), I have to bring my PSU back from shop and try.
anyway guys thanks for your valuable info. I hope my mobo is alright .
I will update tomorrow .


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 21, 2015)

no need to punish your pc!
 make sure all cables are firmly seated.


----------



## Shibaprasad (Mar 24, 2015)

My PC is working fine now. So it' was only the CMOS battery that causing problem. Thanks everyone for helping me.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 24, 2015)

glad to know your problem is solved.


----------

